# Cypripedium henryi



## Hakone (Mar 10, 2011)

Cypripedium henryi in bud


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Can you show how they're potted and the media, Please.


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Hakone (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

I always loved this one!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you treat this one or let it die, the brown will kill it, 
or what is your experience. 
Every plant that looked like that are dead for me now.


----------

